# Underground feed



## Morg12345 (Jan 22, 2016)

I have a 200 amp underground feed from meter to a panel inside the house. The run is 250MCM in a 2.1/2 inch conduit. about a 150' to the house .They want to put an addition onto the house with a full foundation like the existing one ..We cannot figure out where the conduit is...DIGSAFE.. can't locate it... The plan is to dig up feed run it into the new foundation and from there continue on to the existing panel to feed the house...


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I use my locator.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

backstay said:


> I use my locator.


I would too lol


----------



## Mobius87 (May 20, 2019)

Hydrovac time.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I use my locator too. Not being able to see the site, usually (assuming) it’s something of a straight shot from the point it stubs up or enters the foundation to meter or pole. Look for a private locator and ground penetrating radar is another option. Hydro vac works too.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

I use Pipehorn locator, sometimes get frustrated when getting ambiguous signal. Usually because the wire is where it is, not where I expected it to be.


----------

